# Are there any bright students on SAS



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

just curious!!! most of SASers are worried abt studies n all..:mum




I was a bright student,getting A n A+ grade at school..i have achieved academic awards n scholarships too..are there any??:um


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was a great student! I always made the honor roll, was in the National Honor Society, got some scholarships, and I got a 3.5 GPA when I went to a community college.


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pfft yeah, I'm well smart


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I suppose. 3.8 GPA at a selective college & 4 honor societies thus far.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd imagine there are lots of 'bright' students with SA. There are probably a lot who fail to reach thier potential because of difficulties caused by SA. I'd have thought worrying about studies is more to do with the social interaction, generalised anxiety and other reasons, rather than us all being a bunch of thickos.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My grades are mixed (I blame sa though) got a mix of A* and D's, when I was younger I was second top in my class (id like to say best but I wasn't ) 

Anything to do with art or handwork im awful at though, like D or E standard.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was an excellent student when I was younger, but then I got uninterested and bored with school. I had good grades in high school, but I was still an underachiever. Teachers complained because I wasn't motivated enough to reach my full potential.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Define "bright."

I'm sure there are a lot of very intelligent people here who don't have pieces of paper to prove their ability to be academically successful due to factors that have nothing to do with being bright. The failure rate of people with anxiety disorders is way too high because of the lack of support within universities/colleges/high schools. With online education becoming more popular I hope more anxiety ridden people will have a chance. 

In other words, of course there are bright students on here. As a side thought, most students I know with high grades have a little anxiety and are way too hard on themselves. Being a Type A student sometimes has its problems.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

seafolly said:


> Define "bright."
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of very intelligent people here who don't have pieces of paper to prove their ability to be academically successful due to factors that have nothing to do with being bright. The failure rate of people with anxiety disorders is way too high because of the lack of support within universities/colleges/high schools. With online education becoming more popular I hope more anxiety ridden people will have a chance.
> 
> In other words, of course there are bright students on here. As a side thought, most students I know with high grades have a little anxiety and are way too hard on themselves. Being a Type A student sometimes has its problems.


 by bright i literally meant those who have good Academic record...!!:idea


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I fall into the category of gifted. Throughout the years, many professors has indicated my ability to understand and apply information in a natural manner is exceptional. However, being praised for such accomplishes, of which I consider not truly mine as they are 'innate', sky rockets my anxiety to the moon. Now it is as if I must perform at insanely high levels to be 'normal'. When I falter I become severally depressed and digging out of despair is a most difficult challenge.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I only have a handful of things I'm actually proud of, and academic performance is one of them. As long as you're asking I won't feel like I'm bragging too much lol. Didn't do well in high school (not bad, 3.3 GPA, didn't really try). In undergrad I managed to get a 3.91 GPA, dean's list every semester, graduated Summa Cum Laude, was inducted into Phi Beta Kappa, got in the ~93rd percentile on the MCAT (34Q), and have performed in the 93rd - 96th percentile in my classes so far in medical school. 

I wish I could translate that performance into other parts of my life (like personal discipline and fitness) though as I don't have much else I'm good at.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to think I'm bright, even if my academic performance hasn't been the best the past few years. Since my dad was recently diagnosed with ADHD, I suspect that I might have that too. Even if I don't do the best in school, I know how to connect dots and question things and I also know how to apply the knowledge that I receive through my studies. 

I'll tell you though I did very well when I was in the first grade. My teacher used to ask us questions and if we got it right, we got to choose free toys out of a bin to keep. I ended up getting several toys. Too bad after that my life started to become lonely and miserable. 

Once you realize that one day you're going to die and the whole world will be burned up eventually due to being too close to the sun, you suddenly become uninterested in trying to be successful academically. It also doesn't help that nobody in your family likes you and treats you like garbage.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha, not here. I'm an average student, oftentimes below average.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I like to think I'm bright, even if my academic performance hasn't been the best the past few years.
> 
> I'll tell you though I did very well when I was in the first grade. My teacher used to ask us questions and if we got it right, we got to choose free toys out of a bin to keep. I'll tell you I ended up getting several toys. Too bad after that my life started to become lonely and miserable.
> 
> Once you realize that one day you're going to die and the whole world will be burned up eventually due to being too close to the sun, you suddenly become uninterested in trying to be successful academically. It also doesn't help that nobody in your family likes you and treats you like garbage.


Yeah when it come sto academic things..i wasthe best though there are many problems with me too..sounds great u were winning n getting gifts..i was chosen class monitor for that too haha:boogie


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Honor/AP student here. I have All As, except one ***** B my math teacher uses (but its honors so its technically an A) and an A- I can bring up. I think I'm smart, I'm just one lazy ***.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, no. :|


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Not particularly. I got 5A*s, 5As and a B at GCSE, and then went on to fail all my A levels.

I don't think bright is the right word to use here. It's usually associated with perceptive intelligence rather than academic successes. I have academically outstanding friends who are completely inept when it comes to critical thinking or rational debate. Different types of intelligence, I suppose.


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

I think a lot of students here are very bright, the SA just makes it very hard for them to apply their knowledge being in discomfort and all. That was the case for me, it developed deeper in high school and lead me to skip classes, though I pulled through with a scholar ship. I declined it though, and studied sound engineering instead.

And when I say I skipped classes, I mean I missed hundreds of classes, and got transferred to another high school. lol. So if you think you're already at rock bottom when you're down a few credits, you're really not.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i always did well enough in school .. im in a phd program now .. and now the **** has finally started to hit the fan and i'm not doing so well anymore.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

I got straight A's in high school, and when I can go to classes (have had to take a semester off on two dif occasions due to my brain issues) I am always near or at the top of the class and make the dean's list. To echo what others have said, "bright" is not the right word. The people you are referring to just happen to be good at one particular learning method (ie the mainstream one.) 

Not all "bright" people are intelectuals. Some of the biggest morons I have ever met have thier MBA. Academic success often depends on many variables, not just one's IQ.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

In my country (the Netherlands) they use a marking system which goes from 1 to 10. 1 being similar to an F and 10 to an A. a 6 is deemed 'sufficient.

I literally never made my homework or anything unless it was absolutely necessary. I'd finish assignments always on the last day possible etc. and I didn't have any hope at passing my exams and haven't learned more than 5 hours in total (for 8 subjects or so). my average was just below 6 on most subjects and I didn't see any chance to pass my exams sine I hadn't put any effort in any of the subjects I had on the exam (I still think I fit perfectly in the ADD/ADHD category but my psychiatrist apparently doesn't think so at all..)

eventually I graduated with ease and decent marks.. especially on English and Dutch (I'm not a math person) I was completely flabbergasted, lol 


You also go to a high school based on what your elementary school thinks will suit you. I went to the smart kids school. So I guess I'm not dumb or anything after all but when you have low self-esteem, low marks, no real friends, etc and everybody else around you isn't dumb either it's hard to keep thinking positive about yourself


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

too bad I have no idea what to do with my life now and which education to pick.. my lack of confidence and depressed mood makes me really anxious when thinking about going to college.

-edit:


bkhill5 said:


> "bright" is not the right word. The people you are referring to just happen to be good at one particular learning method (ie the mainstream one.)


indeed.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am finishing up my second year in Computer Science and currently have a 3.56 gpa which is likely to go up after this semester is over. I am having a hard time finding an internship because I don't have the best communication skills and feel that it really shows during interviews.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to do fairly well in school (thank god for my excellent skills in being able to memorize and then regurgitate information on tests) but as I have grown older, I have learned that networking and social skills trump having a vast amount of book knowledge. There is truth to the saying, that who you know matters more than what you know, especially the older you get. 

For example, all lawyers who graduate law school possess sufficient ability to be able to practice law. What differentiates those who become wildly successful from the average is extra-curricular qualities such as social charisma, networking ability. I go to a decent program in my field. The advantage it offers over other average programs, is not better training but more opportunity to network with high powered people, to land lucrative jobs through connections.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I get A's and B's, but that's partly because of my ADD, social anxiety, and because I'm so freaking lazy and don't try that hard. I'd do better if I was happier.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not bright, I just do what I have to do!


----------



## ameyyy (Mar 15, 2012)

i am from india studing m.b.a at harvard business school
got 700+ in gmat

i have completed my engineering in computer science from columbia university 
aged 28 years


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure depression and anxiety has killed off half my brain cells


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Only when I feel like it/can be bothered


----------



## dirsad (Mar 7, 2012)

I am not bright. I was on the deans list with a 3.8 as a freshman due exclusively to hard work.

It has been all down hill since then.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am more smarter and more better than the average person.

As for the person above who said anxiety and depression have killed half their brain cells, I feel the same way.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

alte said:


> more better


Is that so?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Is that so?


Sure. It is obvious.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Won't matter if you are. You're still ****ed.


----------



## ahoyhoyable (Mar 18, 2012)

laura024 said:


> I suppose. 3.8 GPA at a selective college & 4 honor societies thus far.


You suppose. Should be in an honour society for modesty lol.
I don't know what 3.8 GPA is but it must be really high.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

ahoyhoyable said:


> You suppose. Should be in an honour society for modesty lol.
> I don't know what 3.8 GPA is but it must be really high.


Are you seriously going to call us immodest for even replying? The OP asked if there were academically bright people on here; none of us made show off threads to tell people how awesome we are. What exactly is it with people like you, who try to make people think it isn't ok to be proud of their personal achievements, that they usually worked for?


----------



## Marooned (Feb 20, 2004)

I think most people have the capacity to succeed academically in some form, but many never get a chance to develop it for various reasons, be it due to mental illness, an upbringing which places little to no emphasis on academics, or any other outside influences that kill all interest in learning. That does not make these people inherently stupid, however. There are too many types of intelligence to be able to clearly demarcate bright from dull, so I would tend to agree with seafolly that academic success alone does not encompass all definitions of intelligence.

I am not a student now, though I did rather well in terms of grades when I was. Yet I've long since disabused myself of the notion that this in some way made me bright. The state of higher education in the US is increasingly following the trend of our secondary schools, where the material is being tailored to the lowest common denominator and grade inflation is rampant, meaning the students really aren't doing much in the way of learning. The focus on tests, grades, and numbers is also so dominating that everything else seems secondary. Students only care about passing their classes, and so it becomes a game of memorize, regurgitate for the grade, forget. This is why you have students graduating with degrees yet knowing little more than they did when they entered.

Not all fields are like this, of course. However, I think removing the excessive focus on grades would go a long way in restoring meaning and value to a college education. Some years back I was reading a book by Neil Postman, I forget which, and there was a section which really brought this into focus for me. Does it not seem odd to quantify human knowledge in this way? This was in essence the question he posed, along with going into the history of the test, where and why it originated, and whether this is the best way for us to be learning. 

The unfortunate reality is that our universities have largely been corporatized and converted into factories for producing workers, with underpaid adjunct professors now teaching many of the undergraduate courses, handing out undeserved grades lest they receive poor evaluations and lose their jobs. It has become less about molding the minds of students and more about pleasing the paying customers. Some institutions have fallen further than others to be sure, and I don't in any way mean to diminish anyone's sense of achievement here. There is undeniably a certain type of skill required to thrive in this type of environment. I just don't see it as being the only barometer of intelligence that matters.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

bkhill5 said:


> To echo what others have said, "bright" is not the right word. The people you are referring to just happen to be good at one particular learning method (ie the mainstream one.)
> 
> Not all "bright" people are intelectuals. Some of the biggest morons I have ever met have thier MBA. Academic success often depends on many variables, not just one's IQ.


Exactly! The title of this thread really rubbed me the wrong way. Also: money to pay tuition, the ability to get to class, the ability to focus on the material/professor rather than the panic, etc etc. I think anyone with anxiety that manifests itself in academic situations who are still students have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## raidersfan (Jun 7, 2010)

I would've been a good student but due to SA i've missed countless amounts of school days. Still I managed to get A's in all my AP classes, but that's mostly due to the fact that I read and self taught myself a lot of different things. I ended up with a 2.8 GPA. but I guess my best achievement was getting a 35 on the ACT and a 2200 on the SAT. Unfortunately my bad grades keep me from going to an upper echelon university so it's a pointless achievement.in retrospect.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> so my level of intelligence rarely comes across to other people.


Heh, that's funny isn't it? I've been told by tons of people that, when they first met me, they thought I was a complete idiot. I can come out of my shell more easily when specifically talking about class materials though, so it threw me at first when a few classmates perceived me to be smart, as that has never happened before.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

^ lol I think ppl think I'm an idiot, bc I rarely speak up in class and don't get to show off my super intelligence. lol. jk. But anyway, so many smarties here! lol... Me, I just work really hard for my grades, and to get to med school u need a superb gpa (among other things)


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not me. I think I'm bright, but not in the book-learning area. I suck at memorizing facts.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I like to think and act like i'm "bright", but in reality, i am not. Depressing really.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im smart!!!!!!!!!!! just lazy and idgaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, one doesn't like to blow one's own trumpet (so I suppress my trumpet with my advanced laziness).


----------



## phreader (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree, SA makes it difficult for us to apply our knowledge. In a smaller classes, I was always thinking about how people were judging me for how I looked, acted, or my opinion and not actually focusing on the material or coming up with interesting ideas. I was just sort of average. I went to a big ten university to get lost in the crowd. Once I could just sit in huge lectures and be anonymous, I started becoming more interested in school and have high marks. I could do the work on my own rather than have to do group stuff constantly and worry about being known as an anxious person.

One point about my school. it's just a party school, I don't feel like I fit in. I'm love reading and quiet nights in. People are always talking about parties, bars and frats. I try to avoid these conversations bc I end up thinking something is wrong with me for not being that person and I know I don't want to be loud, it's obnoxious.


----------



## ChicaNery (Apr 8, 2012)

phreader said:


> I agree, SA makes it difficult for us to apply our knowledge. In a smaller classes, I was always thinking about how people were judging me for how I looked, acted, or my opinion and not actually focusing on the material or coming up with interesting ideas.
> 
> Same here with me. Every time I stepped into a classroom, this veil goes over my brain, and I can't think so I rarely come off intelligent to my teachers or classmates. Most my teachers give a double take when they see my test scores-especially scores like the full score on the SAT. But like other people said, those paper scores don't encapsulate "intelligence" fully anyway, and I agree that social intelligence far trumps the school-taught "memorization" intelligence. Haha, well, I am abysmally socially intelligent...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Define "bright."
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of very intelligent people here who don't have pieces of paper to prove their ability to be academically successful due to factors that have nothing to do with being bright. The failure rate of people with anxiety disorders is way too high because of the lack of support within universities/colleges/high schools. With online education becoming more popular I hope more anxiety ridden people will have a chance.


I have to agree. I had good grades at college when my SA wasn't so bad (college here is not what you would call college I think, it's pre-university). When I went to university I chose a course which was highly practical (Biomedical Sciences) and it was horrible having to interact with people all day long. My grades went right down. I skipped practicals, I didn't ask for help etc. I ended up dropping out. The days were absolutely stupidly set up as well, we had to do 9am to 9pm twice a week so I had no escape, you can imagine the anxiety built up.

I'm doing an IT course now and it's hardly anything deeply academic but I'm getting good marks, because it's for most part home based. It's not even SA, introvert types as well that are benefitting. Hyperactive kids who previously had bad grades and didn't function well in the class room previously are able now to get good grades, thanks to people like yourself recognising this, otherwise education videos on youtube, Khan academy, home learning courses, open university etc wouldn't be so popular.


----------



## Yankees1212 (Apr 10, 2012)

It's interesting to see that many people here are extremely intelligent. Makes me think if maybe our social anxiety is actually holding us back even more, and that we have not reached our full intellectual potential. 

Anyways, I have always been a straight A student and I'm actually ranked in the top 10 of my graduating class. My highest SAT score is a 2070 which I'm very proud of given how much I studied for the test. I'm not sure if others feel this way, but studies/ school takes my mind off a lot of things in my life.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I've always gotten all As and A+s and been on the High Honor roll throughout elementary and middle school. It's my first year of high school and I have As and Bs and am on the Honor Roll. I would have all As if I had better attendance, but my SA makes me miss school a lot. And my zero participation effects my grade. It's half way through the year and my SA made it too hard for me to go back. I'm switching to homeschooling next week.
Having social anxiety, I feel like I have to choose between good academics and having a social life. When homeschooled, I get perfect grades but have no social life. When at a normal school I have some sort of social life, but my academics aren't as great. -sigh-


----------



## bananapancake (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think I would be so whack if my IQ was 50 points lower. For all the misery it has caused me, I still don't know if it's a trade off I would make. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Broken Hearted Girl (Apr 11, 2012)

Im quite bright, but thats because I was always quiet in class and im a good listener.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I had really good grades in high school and was in a ton of honor/advanced placement classes. That was before my SA was really bad though. My grades slowly began to slide in college. They were pretty low last year, which is in part why I dropped out. I'm hoping to return to school again and get my grades back on track.


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got AAB at A-Level, so yeah I'm quite bright


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Not to toot my own horn, but yes. I have never gotten less than a 3.5, and have gotten a 4.0 the past two semesters. Overall GPA is a 3.8 and major is 3.9. Major is biology.


----------



## BlackRoseImmortal (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, I usually get all A's. Back in elementary school i was in Gifted and Talented or whatever, and middle school was all A's and the first two years of high school all A's, then I started to realize how ridiculous the school system is, and stopped giving a ****. I now have b's/c's whatever. I will probably drop out soon. I'm just totally ****ing done with it, haha. I'm sure some people here would have to agree.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

3.5 GPA

Average.


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd like to consider myself more intelligent than average (I take any self-esteem boosts I can ^_^), but I definitely don't have the grades to prove it (not that I think grades = intelligence)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

4.0 GPA, just got the outstanding academic achievement award for my class (i'm a sophomore in college).


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

I've a 3.5 GPA last semester. Not the best, but its still looks handsome to me


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

Gattz Griffith said:


> I'd like to consider myself more intelligent than average (I take any self-esteem boosts I can ^_^), *but I definitely don't have the grades to prove it (not that I think grades = intelligence)*


Agree


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I'm part Asain so that makes me automatically smart


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I generally consider myself to be intelligent-I work hard at school, since it is the only thing I am even mildly good at.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

321kyle said:


> Well, I'm part Asain so that makes me automatically smart


Same lol.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Evo said:


> Same lol.


*high five


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

321kyle said:


> *high five


:high5


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I do well in school. It really isn't that hard if you pay attention and do your homework.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I think intelligence can be defined by other means than an *academic qualification*. Essentially, it's extremely easy to learn work like a parrot and get great grades. I've done that myself. :um

One thing I've learnt is to *NEVER underestimate someone's intelligence*. Over time, you realise that there's so many other factors that make people 'intelligent.'  Little Jimbo who didn't do well at school, will essentially flawless you in other areas. Believe that.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

321kyle said:


> Well, I'm part Asain so that makes me automatically smart


Me too!
:high5

If only I had confidence so I could sound smart when I talk.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

My University doesnt use a GPA system. Instead I have a 86.18% average mark across all my units so far. On a 4-scale GPA this is a 3.91 GPA.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

yes! i am!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm a bright....dropout student :boogie

I had scholarship in the first year of college, was like 7th out of 200 students, then in second year I dropped out, how's that for a contrast ? depression can really be life changing haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

321kyle said:


> Well, I'm part Asain so that makes me automatically smart


Thats coz Asian parents are quite strict..


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

In high-school I was one of the brightest students in my school. During my first year at uni, starting as a physics major, I still felt very bright. Now as I've been a math major for a couple of years I'm beginning too feel increasingly stupid as the upper-level math classes have become freaking hard. If I ever go to graduate school I bet I must feel like a total idiot there.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

A SAD Finn said:


> In high-school I was one of the brightest students in my school. During my first year at uni, starting as a physics major, I still felt very bright. Now as I've been a math major for a couple of years I'm beginning too feel increasingly stupid as the upper-level math classes have become freaking hard. If I ever go to graduate school I bet I must feel like a total idiot there.


Wow....i am gald we have some bright people here

Sorry abt the tougher level at meathematics..i felt like maths isnt my stream at 10th grade..the sin 0 + cos 0..sucked really bad...


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Ashley1990 said:


> Wow....i am gald we have some bright people here
> 
> Sorry abt the tougher level at meathematics..i felt like maths isnt my stream at 10th grade..the sin 0 + cos 0..sucked really bad...


Don't know about bright really but my brain is probably just wired such a way that I can handle difficult math. Also, having SA gives you a lot of time to study. I'm worried about hitting a wall at some point in my studies because I'd like to become a high-school teacher instead of the next Einstein. Gonna work hard on my SA if I want to reach that goal.

Feeling stupid is something every science major is going to experience at some point in their studies, no matter how intelligent they are. The more I've learnt the better I know how little I actually know.


----------

